# Typhoid Pills



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

I just came back from my visit to my Dr. Stateside before leaving for Playa next month for a long long time....

They asked me about Typhoid pills (not the shot, like in the past). A series of 4 pills. 

Has anyone else had any experience with this?

Is it necessary? Can these pills be purchased in Mexico?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

STEVOH said:


> I just came back from my visit to my Dr. Stateside before leaving for Playa next month for a long long time....
> 
> They asked me about Typhoid pills (not the shot, like in the past). A series of 4 pills.
> 
> ...


There are 2 options for Typhoid Immunization, oral or injectable. The Vivotif is the oral typhoid vaccination, in which you take a series of 4 capsules (1 capsule every other day for a week). There are also injectable typhoid vaccinations, Typherix and Typhim Vi (I think the names are the same in the US as Canada). 

The oral vaccine lasts 5 years, then you need to repeat it. The injectable only lasts 3 yrs. However the injectable is a slightly more effective/protective than the oral. Last year there was a shortage of the injectable typhoid vaccine, so the oral was the only option for a while. At least in Canada both options are now available again.

I've personally used both the oral and injectable. Some people will say you don't need to bother. I actually became ill with typhoid once in Mexico when I was overdue for my next booster. Typhoid fever is miserable, and preventable with a vaccination. I now make sure to keep my immunization up to date. I imagine your doctor also checked to make sure you've had your Hepatitis A and B vaccinations? If you haven't had Hep A vaccination, there is "Vivaxim" a single needle which combines Typhoid and Hep A.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

In response to your question about availability in Mexico, I've been looking on various pharmacy and pharmaceutical websites, and I haven't found any indication the oral typhoid vaccine is available in Mexico. If you're still in the U.S. you should get it there. If you're already back in Mexico, you should be able to get the injectable typhoid vaccine through a medical clinic.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for asking about this. I haven't thought about this since I moved down over 10 years ago. Check out the CDC website for their recommendations. Health Information for Travelers to Mexico - Traveler view | Travelers' Health | CDC I will be going back to Loma Linda to update my vaccines.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Is typhoid vaccination necessary? Well, some expats (not necessarily in MX) swear against it saying they've never gotten sick by skipping over vacs. Others swear by it. About 5 years ago I had a student here in DF get sick and the doctor told him it was typhoid. So yes, you can get it. I got the shot here 2010, but I don't remember if I was given the choice of pills/injection. I believe the shot cost me $35US.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

travelinhobo said:


> Is typhoid vaccination necessary? Well, some expats (not necessarily in MX) swear against it saying they've never gotten sick by skipping over vacs. Others swear by it. About 5 years ago I had a student here in DF get sick and the doctor told him it was typhoid. So yes, you can get it. I got the shot here 2010, but I don't remember if I was given the choice of pills/injection. I believe the shot cost me $35US.


Just as an FYI, you're overdue for a booster. The typhoid injection only lasts for 3 years. 

Hepatitis A and B vaccinations (series of 2 or 3 injections over 6 months) give long-term immunity, 10-20 years, or even life-long immunuty.


----------



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks to all for the info. Ill be getting the pills in the states as the Dr. said they are more effective than the vaccine.


----------



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

I just opted for the stateside 4 pill prescription. Around $50.00. There is of course the argument that it is probably not needed. But I just want to be safe anyway.

Thanks for all the input


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

STEVOH said:


> Thanks to all for the info. Ill be getting the pills in the states as the Dr. said they are more effective than the vaccine.


Just to clarify, both pills and injection are vaccines. The oral vaccine (pills) last longer (5-7 yrs vs. 3 yrs for the injectable vaccine).



STEVOH said:


> I just opted for the stateside 4 pill prescription. Around $50.00. There is of course the argument that it is probably not needed. But I just want to be safe anyway.
> 
> Thanks for all the input


Just like an insurance policy, it's not needed until you come into contact with typhoid, then you'll wished you had had it... Some are OK taking a risk, others prefer to play it safe. Of course if you are vaccinated, you may never realize the bullet you dodged. What is certain is that the bacteria which causes typhoid (salmonella typhi) is alive and well in Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You still can get paratyphoid so you still can get sick even with the vaccine.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

citlali said:


> You still can get paratyphoid so you still can get sick even with the vaccine.


As you can with any vaccine - but the overall risk is reduced.


----------

